# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Dita e Shën Nikolla - 6 dhjetor

## Manulaki

*Shën. Nikolla Çudibërësi dhe Kryepeshkopi i Mira në Licia*
Mira, Licia (viti 345)

_Tropari në tonin 4
Ti me të vërtetë iu shfaqe tufës tënde si nje ligj i besimit,
një imazh i përulësisë dhe një mësues i maturisë;
përulësia të lartësoi,
varfëria të pasuroi.
O Hierarku At Nikolla,
përgjëroju Zotit tonë Krisht
që shpirtrat tane të mund të shpëtojnë

Kontakioni në tonin 3
E shfaqe veten në Mira si prift, O Shënjtor,
Se ti e përmbushe Ungjillin e Krishtit
Duke dhënë shpirtin tënd për popullin tënd,
Duke shpëtuar të pafajshmit nga vdekja.
Prandaj i bekuar je ti që u bëre i ditur me hirin e Perëndisë._



Shen Nikolla, Cudiberesi, Kryepeshkopi i Mira ne Licia eshte i mirenjohur si nje shenjtor i madh qe kenaqi Perendine. Ai ka lindur ne qytetin e Patara ne rajonin e Licia(bregun jug-lindor te gadishullit te Azise se Vogel) dhe ishte i vetmi femije i prinderve te devotshem Theofan dhe Nona qe ishin betuar qe tia dedikonin djalin e tyre Zotit.

Si nje frut i lutjes se prinderve te tij qe nuk kishin femije, Nikola i vogel qe nga dita e lindjes u tregoi njerezve driten e lavdise se tij te ardhshme si nje cudiberes. Nena e tij Nona, pasi e lindi u sherrua menjehere nga semundja. Foshnja e sapolindur kur ishte gati per tu pagezuar, qendroi ne kembe vete per 3 ore pa ndihmen e askujt, duke nderuar keshtu Trinine e Tereshenjte. Shen Nikolla qe nga lindja filloi nje jete te agjerimit dhe te merkurave dhe te premteve ai nuk pranonte qumesht nga nena e tij derisa te dy prinderit te kishin mbaruar lutjet e tyre te mbremjes.

Qe nga koha e femijerise se tij Nikolla shkelqeu ne studimin e Shkrimeve Hyjnore. Gjate dites ai nuk largohej nga kisha dhe gjate nates lutej dhe lexonte libra, duke e bere veten e tij te denje per te mbajtur Shpirtin e Shenjte. Peshkopi Nikolla i Patara u gezua pa mase nga suksesi shpirteror dhe devotshmeria e thelle e nipit te tij. Ai e beri Nikollen nje lexues ne kishe dhe me vone e ngriti ne pozite si prift, duke e bere ate asistentin e tij, duke i besuar qe te udhezonte tufen e deleve te Perendise.

Teksa i sherbente Perendise, i riu Nikolla ishte plot jete dhe njohja e tij e ceshtjeve te besimit ishte e krahasueshme me Eterit e Kishes, dhe keto bene qe te ai te fitonte respektin e thelle dhe cudine e besimtareve. Punonte gjate gjithe kohes dhe ishte gjithe jete, nuk pushonte se luturi, prifti Nikolla shfaqi nje dashuri te madhe per delet e Perendise dhe per nevojtaret qe i vinin per te kerkuar ndihme, keshtu e ndau gjithe pasurine e tij me te varferit.

Nje banues te Patara qe kish qene me pare i pasur Shen Nikolla e shpetoi nga mekati i madh. Ky burri kishte tre vajza te ritura, dhe i mberthyer nga nje deshperim i madh ai beri planin qe te shiste trupin e tyre ne menyre qe te kishin para per ushqim. Shenjtori, sapo mori vesh per varferine e ketij banori dhe per qellimin e tij te keq, e vizitoi fshehurazi nje nate dhe i hodhi nje qese me flori nga dritaria. Me ato para burri beri te mundur martesen e ndershme te vajzes se tij. Shen Nikolla i dha florinj edhe per vajzat e tjera, duke e shpetuar keshtu familjen nga renia ne nje shkaterim shpirteror. Teksa bente bamiresi, Shen Nikolla gjithmone u perpoq qe ta bente kete fshehurazi dhe ti fshinte nga syte e botes veprat e tij te mira.

Peshkopi i Patara vendosi qe te shkonte ne peligrinazh ne vendet e shenjta te Jeruzalemit, dhe ia besoi udheheqjen e tufes Shen Nikolles qe e beri kete detyre me kujdes dhe dashuri. Kur u kthye peshkopi, Nikolla i kerkoi bekimin qe te bente edhe ai nje peligrinazh ne Token e Shenjte. Gjate rruges Shen Nikolla parashikoi nje stufi qe do te kercenonte anijen. Shen Nikolla pa djallin qe hipi ne anije me qellim qe ta fundoste ate dhe te vriste te gjithe pasagjeret. Per kenaqesine e pasagjereve te frikesuar, shenjtori i ndali valet e detit me lutjet e tij. Fale lutjeve te tij edhe nje marinar i anijes qe kishte rene nga direku i anijes dhe ishte demtuar per vdekje u sherrua menjehere.

Kur arriti ne qytetin antik te Jeruzalemit dhe vizitoi Golgoten, Shen Nikolla e falenderoi Shpetimtarin. Ai vizitoi te gjitha vendet e shenjta, duke adhuruar Zotin tek secila prej tyre. Nje nate ne Malin Zion, dyert e kishes u hapen vetvetiu per pelegrinin e madh. Teksa vinte verdalle vendeve te shenjta qe kishin lidhje me sherbimin tokesor te Birit te Zotit, Shen Nikolla vendosi qe te terhiqet ne shkretetire, por u ndal ne kete plan te tij nga nje ze hyjnor qe i kerkoi qe te kthehej ne vendlindje. Ai u kthye ne Licia me nje deshire te madhe per nje jete ne qetesi, dhe kjo e shtyu qe te hynte ne vellazerine e nje manastiri qe quhej Sioni i Shenjte, qe ishte themeluar nga xhaxhai i tij. Por Zoti perseri i udherefeu nje shteg tjeter atij me fjalet: "Nikolla, ky nuk eshte vreshti ku ti do te me japesh frut Mua. Kthehu ne bote dhe lavdero Emrin Tim ne te." Keshtu qe ai e la Patara dhe shkoi ne Mira ne Licia.

Me vdekjen e Kryepeshkopit Joan, Nikolla u zgjodh Peshkop i Mira kur njeri prej peshkopeve te Keshillit that se kryepeshkopi i ri duhet te na e rrefeje Zoti, jo te zgjidhet nga njerezit. Nje nga eterit ne rradhet e peshkopeve pati nje vegim te nje Njeriu qe rrezatonte drite, i Cili i tha atij se ai qe do te vinte ne kishe ate nate dhe do te ishte i pari qe te hynte duhej te behej kryepeshkop. Ai do te quhet Nikolla. Peshkopi vajti ne kishe ate nate qe te priste Nikollen qe te vinte. Shenjtori si gjithmone ishte i pari qe vinte ne kishe, por kesaj here u ndal nga peshkopi. "Cili eshte emri yt, bir?",- e pyeti ai. I zgjedhuri i Perendise u pergjigj, "Emri im eshte Nikolla o Zot dhe une jam sherbetori yt."

Pas shugurimit te tij si kryepeshkop, Shen Nikolla vazhdoi te jete nje asketik i madh dhe per tufen e tij ishte imazhi i miresjelljes, miresise, dashurise per njerezit. Kjo ishte vecanerisht e cmuar per Kishen e Licianit gjate kohes se persekutimit te te Krishtereve nen perandorin Diokletian (284-305). Shen Nikolla u fut ne burg se bashku me te krishtere te tjere se refuzoi qe te adhuronte idhujt, dhe i mbeshteti te burgosurit dhe i nxiti ata qe te duronin zinxhiret, denimet dhe torturat. Zoti e ruajti ate te pacenuar. Ne diten e berjes se Shen Konstandinit perandor (21 Maj), Shen Nikolla iu kthye tufes se tij qe me gezim te madh e priten udheheqesin e tyre shpirteror.

Pavaresisht nga perkujdesja e tij e madhe shpirterore dhe pastertia e zemres, Shen Nikolla ishte nje njeri i zellshem dhe nje luftetar i vendosur i Kishes se Krishtit. Duke luftuar shpirtrat e keqinj, shenjtori vinte verdalle ne tempujt dhe vende idhujtarie te Mira dhe i shkaterronte idhujt duke i kthyer tempujt e tyre ne pluhur.

Ne vitin 325 Shen Nikolla ishte pjesemarres ne Keshillin e Pare Ekumenik. Ky keshill shpalli Simbolin Nikenian te Besimit, dhe ai foli kunder heretikeve si Arius me shenjtoret e tjere si Shen Silvester Peshkopi i Romes (2 Janar), Aleksandri i Aleksandrise (29 Maj), Spiridhoni i Trimithontos (12 Dhjetor) dhe Etererit e tjere te Keshillit.

Shen Nikolla, i mbushur me zell per ti sherbyer Perendise, e sulmoi heretikun Arius me fjale dhe e goditi ate ne fytyre. Per kete arsye, atij iu hoq emblema e peshkopates se tij dhe u vendos nen kontrollin e rojeve. Por disa prej Eterve te Shenjte paten te njejtin vegim, pane Vete Zotin dhe Nenen e Zotit qe ia ktheu Shenjtorit Ungjillin dhe emblemen e peshkopit.  Eterit e Keshilit rane dakord se guximi i shenjtorit ishte i pelqyeshem nga Perendia dhe ia riktheun shenjtorin postin e  peshkopit.

Pasi u kthye ne dioqezen e tij, shenjtori i solli paqe dhe bekime duke mbjelle fjalen e se Vertetes, duke shkulur me rrenje herezite, duke ushqyer tufen e tij me doktrine te shendoshe dhe duke u dhene ushqim per trupin.

Edhe gjate vete jetes se tij shenjtori beri shume mbrekulli. Nje nga me te medhate ishte shpetimi i tre njerezve nga vdekja qe ishin denuar padrejtesisht nga governatori me deshmitare te rreme te paguar. Shenjtori me guxim iu afrua ekzekutuesit dhe i mori shpaten nga dora, shpate qe po ua mbante te denuarve mbi koke. Governatori, pasi u denoncua nga Shen Nikolla per ate padrejtesi, u pendua dhe u lut per falje.

Kete ngjarje te mahnitshme e deshmuan edhe 3 oficere ushtarake qe ishin derguar ne Phrygia nga perandori Konstandin ne menyre qe te shtypnin nje rebelim. Atyre as nuk u shkonte nder mend se se shpejti edhe ata do te ndjenin nevojen e nderhyrjes se Shen Nikolles. Njerez djallezore folen keq per ta tek perandori dhe te tre ata u denuan me vdekje. Duke iu shfaqur Shen Konstandinit ne nje enderr, Shen Nikolla i kerkoi qe te kthente mbrapsht denimin e padrejte per oficeret e tij.

Ai beri shume mbrekulli te tjera dhe vuajti shume ne punen e tij. Fale lutjeve te shenjtorit, qyteti i Mira u shpetua nga flama e urise qe kishte rene. Ai iu shfaq nje tregtari italian dhe i la 3 monedha floriri si premtim pagese. I kerkoi tregtarit qe te lundronte per ne Mira dhe te shpinte grure atje. Me shume se njehere shenjtori shpetoi ata qe ishin duke u mbytur ne det dhe nxorri nga burgu plot te tjere.

Kur ishte burre plak, Shen Nikolla fjeti paqesisht ne Zot. Relikat e tij te lavderuara u ruajten te pacenuara ne katedralen lokale dhe leshuan nje leng sherrues qe sherroi shume njerez. Ne vitin 1087, relikat e tij u transferuan ne qytetin italian te Barit, prej ku prehen edhe sot e kesaj dite (Shiko 9 Maj)

Emri i shenjtorit te madh te Zotit, heirarkut dhe cudiberesit Nikolla, nje ndihmes i shpejte dhe nje bamires i te gjithe atyre qe i kerkojne ndihme atij, eshte i mirenjohur ne cdo cep te tokes, ne shume toka dhe ne shume popuj. Ne Rusi ka shume katedrale, manastire dhe kisha te shenjteruara nga emri i tij. Nuk ka asnje qytet mbase qe te mos kete nje kishe te dedikuar atij.  

Shen Nikolla eshte mbrojtesi i udhetareve, i lutemi atij qe te na shpetoje nga permbytjes, varferia, apo fatkeqesi te tjera. Ai na ka premtuar qe do te ndihmoje ata qe do te kujtojne pridnerit e tij, Theofanin dhe Nonan. 



P.S Edhe heroi yne kombetar, Gjergj Kastriot - Skenderbeu eshte varrosur ne kishen e Shenkollit ne Llesh te Lezhes.

----------


## FLOWER

Gezuar edhe nga une!

----------


## sdb

edhe nga ana ime:  te gjithe atyre qe kane emrin Nikolla ose Kole - *Urime diten e emrin!*

----------


## ArTeMiSa

Të gjithë shqiptarëve të besimit katolik ju uroj festen e Shen Nikollës me dëshir që në familjet e tyre të mbizotroj paqja, dashuria dhe harmonia GËZUAR!  :buzeqeshje: 
Gjithashtu ato që e festojn emrin e tyre në atë ditë...Urime...!!!!!!

----------


## Flori

Me Rastin e Festes se shenkollit ju uroj te gjithve GEZUAR festen , gjithashtu ju uroj dhe gezuar krishtlindjet  :buzeqeshje: )

Ju Flm 
Flori

----------


## Manulaki

Albo, meqe ke njohuri mbi shenjtoret, nuk e di a mund te sjellesh ndonje informacion mbi Shen-Kollin, qe te gjithe te dine (edhe une) sakrificen e tij dhe si u be shenjtor.
Pershendetje

----------


## ElMajico

gezuar Shen-Kollin edhe prej meje..... :perqeshje:

----------


## Albo

Te gjithe ata qe kane emrin Nik, Niko, Nikolin, Nikolla, Nikollaq, Koli, Kolo, Kolaq, festojne Diten e Emrit ne 6 dhjetor, kur Kisha Orthodhokse kujton dhe kremton kujtimin e Shen Nikolles, nje prej shenjtoreve te medhenj te Kishes.

Ne krye do te gjeni edhe nje ikone te shenjtorit edhe nje pershkrim te shkurter te jetes se tij.

Albo

----------


## Manulaki

Albo,
Faleminderit shume, besoj se njohuria mbi jeten e shenjtorit, do t'i beje te gjithe ata qe mbajne kete emer ta nderojne jo thjesht se eshte shenjtor, por duke njohur jeten dhe veprat e tij, te kuptojne zgjedhjen e tij si njeri i Perendise. 

Pershendetje edhe njehere, dhe gezuar!

----------


## Albo

> Shen Nikolla eshte mbrojtesi i udhetareve, i lutemi atij qe te na shpetoje nga permbytjes, varferia, apo fatkeqesi te tjera. Ai na ka premtuar qe do te ndihmoje ata qe do te kujtojne pridnerit e tij, Theofanin dhe Nonan.


Sa here qe merrni nje udhetim te gjate, kur hipni ne makine, avion, autobuz, anije apo tren, thoni nje lutje te thjeshte drejtuar Shen Nikolles: "Me qendro prane o Shen Koll gjate ketij udhetimi dhe me mbro me lutjet e tua!" shoqeruar me shenjen e kryqit. Dhe kur te arrini ne destinacion, asnjehere mos harroni ta falenderoni shenjtorin per udhetimin duke bere shenjen e kryqit.

Albo

----------


## Korcar-L1

Megjithese me vonese, u uroj dhe une pershendetje dhe Gezuar te gjith atyre qe festonin !

----------


## Matrix

Shen Nikolla, episkopi i Mires se Likise. Per jeten e shenjtorit mund te lexoni me siper

----------


## Ungjilli

Shën Nikolla


Vitet e para të jetës së tij të shenjtë

Lindi në Patara të Liqisë në Azinë e Vogël rreth vitit 250 pas Krishtit. Prindërit e ndritur e edukuan shpirtin e butë të fëmijës me fenë e Krishtit tonë. Ishin shpresëtarë, të pavarur ekonomikisht dhe në një shkallë të lartë shoqërore. I dhanë të riut Nikolla kulturë kristiane, shoqërore dhe shkollore. Pema duket nga fruti.
Që foshnjë nuk donte të pinte qumësht të mërkurën dhe të premten, por vetëm pas perëndimit të diellit.
Rritej dhe fillonte të shpërndante aromën e respektit të tij. Mbeti jetim në lulen e moshës dhe i pambrojtur nga rreziqet e shumta të mjedisit pagan ku jetonte. Këtu është fitorja e parë: nuk ndikohet nga asgjë. Pasurinë e tij e përdor për vepra dashurie dhe humanizmi. E admirojnë të krishterët për qëndrueshmërinë e tij dhe i luten Zotit që ta bëjë të denjë të shërbejë në Kishë.


Lutjet dëgjohen

Nikolla ndien një prirje të fortë për prift. I Përmbikulluari e bëri të denjë të qëndronte para altarit meshtar, drejtues dhe bari. Larg interesave për fitime, me aftësi drejtuese, besim të patundur, dashuri për të gjithë, këto janë cilësitë e priftit të ri. Ierarku që e hirotonisi, u ndriçua nga Shpirti i Shenjtë dhe tha se ai do të hirotonisej edhe kryeprift, që të ngushëllojë ata që kanë dhimbje dhe të dërgojë shumë shpirtra në mbretërinë e qiejve.
Kush mund të tregojë mirësitë e tij, agripnitë, kreshmët, lutjet që bënte për grigjën e tij?


Ierarku i Perëndizgjedhur

Kur vdiq ierarku i Mirave, episkopët e zonës u mblodhën për të zgjedhur zëvendësin e tij. Pasi folën të gjithë, u ngrit një episkop dhe tha:
- Le ti të Përmbikulluarit të na tregojë se cilin zgjedh Ai si episkop.
Të gjithë u kënaqën dhe u lutën tërë natën. Atëherë u shfaq një Engjëll te njëri nga ata dhe i tha: 
- Nesër në mëngjes vjen një prift nga Patara, i cili quhet Nikolla. Atë duhet të zgjidhni, ai është kryeprifti i përshtatshëm.
U ngritën të gjithë të rrëqethur dhe ranë në një mendje me urdhrin e Zotit. Kështu u zgjodh Kryepiskop i Mirave me të vërtetë "i Perëndizgjedhuri". I denjë të drejtojë popullin siç do Perëndia.
Përndjekjet kundër të krishterëve ishin ende të mëdha. Shën Nikolla i përballonte me të njëjtën buzëqeshje që i përballonin përndjekjet të krishterët e asaj kohe, të fuqizuar nga Hiri i Shpirtit të Shenjtë.


Përndjekje torturuese

Djalli, urrejtës i së mirës, duke parë fenë e Nazaretasit të përhapej gjithnjë e më shumë, nxiti mbretërit kundër të krishterëve.  Shumë vetë pohuan me guxim besimin e tyre dhe vdiqën me tortura të shumta. Burgosën edhe Shenjtin dhe e torturuan, por ai brenda në burg, i mësonte të krishterët dhe u jepte guxim. Ia copëtuan trupin me goditje, shtrëngata të egra shfrynë mbi të. Të lidhur me pranga të rënda e hodhën në burg që të vazhdonte martirizimin. Pa atëherë me sytë e tij Krishtin që ti shëronte plagët, ti jepte guxim dhe ta mbushte me qetësi të pashprehshme. Po afronte agimi. Shenjti i ngarkuar me pranga lexonte lutjen e tij të mëngjesit. Falenderonte të Tërëshenjtin që e bëri të denjë të sjellë "shenjat e Zotit" në trupin e tij, si te Pavli. Gëzimi i tij arriti kulmin kur pas pak dëgjoi brenda në errësirën e burgut zëra engjëllorë të psalnin bashkë me të dhe nuhati erën e temiamit aromatik qiellor.
Sapo u duk agimi e rrezet e para të diellit po shtriheshin mbi tokë, kur jashtë u dëgjua zhurmë zërash ...


Shenjti lirohet: triumf i të krishterëve

Tundet burgu ... Goditje të egra tronditin derën e hekurt të tij që ta dhunojnë. Shenjti mendohet: "Duket se erdhi ora e bekuar ... Erdhën që të vazhdojnë më me ashpërsi marrtirizimet. Më forco, o Zot, ti përballoj me të njëjtën buzëqeshje dhe prano shpirtin tim në prehrin tënd!" Nuk arriti të mbaronte mendimin e tij. Dera e hekurt lëkundet, tërhiqet, hapet dykanatësh dhe shumë njerëz, si të çmendur nga gëzimi, sulen brenda, rrëmbejnë Shenjtin në duart e tyre, duke qarë e duke iu falur prangave që i pranoi për dashurinë e Krishtit. E nxjerrin jashtë nga burgu dhe e sjellin triumfues në Mitropolinë e tij. Lutjet e ngrohta për kryebariun e tyre u dëgjuan. Dimri kaloi, pranvera erdhi!...
Perandori i Romës Maksimilian u mund nga Konstandini i Madh dhe fitimtari urdhëroi të pushonin përndjekjet kundër të krishterëve, ti lenin të lirë të adhuronin si të donin Perëndinë. Erë e re fillon të fryjë.
Kush mund të përshkruajë çndodhi atëherë? Gjuha e njeriut është e dobët të shprehë ndjenjat që mbushnin popullin dhe pena është edhe më e dobët të përshkruajë delirin që i pushtoi të krishterët. Nikolla i dobët trupërisht nga mundimet, por i lulëzuar shpirtërisht, vazhdon detyrat e tij të larta. Kaloi shtrëngata, erdhi paqja. Shenjti është përsëri në fronin e tij, i lirë të ndriçojë rrugën e të krishterëve të tij, i lirë të fshijë lotët e tyre, të adhurojë Perëndinë, të lartësojë grigjën e tij në lartësinë dhe shenjtërinë e destinacionit të tij. Nuk frikësohet më nga armiqtë e besimit.


Shenjti bën realitet atë që shpirti i tij i bukur kishte dëshiruar

	Në duart e tij të shenjta i Tërëshenjti besoi  fuqi hyjnore dhe ai e përdorte me mirësinë e një fëmije të vogël, me urtësinë e qengjit, por dhe me vrull tronditës, kur gjykonte luftën kundër satanait dhe veglave të tij. Kështu e kaloi gjithë jetën. Gjendej kudo, dhe kur nuk arrinte me mjetet e mjerueshme të komunikacionit të asaj kohe, arrinte me shpirtin e tij, ngushëllonte të vuajturit, këshillonte të mashtruarit , forconte të varfërit.
Kujdesej veçanërisht për rininë. Ishte një udhëzues i ndritshëm, që me fjalët dhe me shembullin e tij ndriçonte, udhëhiqte dhe frymëzonte.
Bamirësitë, agripnitë dhe kreshmët e tij, vetëm Perëndia i di. U shmangej lëvdatave të njerëzve dhe kërkonte vetëm lavdinë e Perëndisë. Por sa më tepër fshihej  Shenjti, aq më tepër e nderonte i Tërëkulluari, sepse Shenjti nderonte me veprat e tij Perëndinë.
Një herë donte të shkonte në Vendet e Shenjta që të lutej në Varrin e Tërëshenjtë. U fut brenda në një anije me të krishterë të tjerë dhe shikon në gjumë se armiku i së vërtetës priste litarët e direkut.
Kur u zgjua u tha marinarëve se do të keni furtunë të madhe, por të mos frikësoni, shpresoni te Zoti dhe do të na shpëtojë. Pas pak u shfaqën re, erë, stuhi deti. Të gjithë i  humbën shpresat dhe pritnin vdekjen. I kërkonin me lot Shenjtit të lutej që të pushonte shtrëngata. Me të vërtetë u lut dhe deti u qetësua. Të gjithë u gëzuan dhe lavdëronin të Tërëshenjtin.


Mrekulli të Shenjtit

Në orën e shtrëngatës, një marinar u ngjit në direk për të rregulluar litarët e velës, por duke zbritur, ra në kuvertën e anijes dhe vdiq. Të gjithë u mërzitën. Shenjti u lut dhe e ngjalli marinarin. Kur arritën në breg, të gjithë tregonin mrekullitë e Shenjtit. Atëherë erdhën shumë të sëmurë dhe i shëroi.	
Iu fal në Golgothasë, Kryqit të ²muar dhe gjithë vendeve të nderuara. Në kthim udhëtoi me një anije për të vajtur në Patara. Marinarët, duke parë se ishte kohë e mirë, donin të kalonin më përpara në atdheun e tyre. Por i zuri furtuna, u thye timoni dhe të pashpresë pritnin vdekjen. Por Shenjti u lut dhe deti u qetësua dhe kështu shkuan në destinacionin  e tyre, në Patara. I kërkuan falje Shenjtit dhe ai i bekoi të shkojnë me mbarësi në vendin e tyre. Bashkëqyetarët e tij u gëzuan shumë kur panë Shenjtin, se të gjithë e donin dhe e nderonin.
Një herë pllakosi uri e madhe në Liqi. Mirat rrezikonin të shkatërroheshin. Një kapiten ngarkoi anijen e tij me grurë për në Francë. Në gjumë iu shfaq Shenjti që i tha: 
Grurin çoje në Mira, se atje ka uri të madhe dhe do ta shesësh shtrenjtë dhe shpejt. Merr paradhënie tre florinj dhe kur të mbërrish, do të marrësh dhe të tjerët.
Në mëngjes, kur kapiteni u zgjua, gjeti florinjtë në duart e tij. Ua tha marinarëve të tij dhe u tregoi monedhat. Cuan grurin dhe banorët e atij lavdëronin të Tërëshenjtin që gjithmonë kujdesej për ta që e mbështetnin shpresën e tyre në mëshirën e tij të madhe.
Smira e njerëzve dhe pandërgjegjshmëria e qeveritarit, çuan tre të krishterë në ekzekutim. U mblodhën shumë njerëz për të parë këtë pamje të frikshme. U lidhën duart mbrapa, u mbuluan sytë, ulën kokën ... Xhelati ngre shpatën e rëndë dhe merr forcë të presë kokën e njërit nga të dënuarit padrejtësisht. Këtë çast, thua se kishte flatra, arrin dhespoti dhe me forcë Perëndie rrëmben shpatën nga dora e xhelatit dhe e fluturon larg, zgjidh duart e të dënuarve të pafajshëm dhe i liron. Ata bien në këmbët e tij me lot mirënjohjeje. Populli shpërthen në thirrje brohoritëse, ndërsa qeveritari detyrohet të tërhiqet dhe të kërkojë falje për vendimin e padrejtë. Përfaqësuesi i denjë i Perëndisë shënoi edhe një triumf tjetër.


Shenjti liron tre gjeneralë

Diçka e ngjashme me ngjarjen e mëparshme ndodhi në Konstantinopojë me tre gjeneralë të lavdishëm të Konstandinit.
Smira e njerëzve të ligj arriti ti fuste në burg si tradhtarë të mbretit. Do të vdisnin padrejtësisht ditën tjetër, por u lutën: "O Zot, episkopi Yt, Shën Nikolla arriti në orën e vrasjes së padrejtë dhe shpëtoi tre të varfërit e pafajshëm. A nuk do të gjendet njeri për ne të na shpëtojë? Ti që lexon në thellësitë e zemrave njerëzore, e di që na burgosën me të padrejtë. Le të vijë meshtari Yt i madh, o Zot, Shën Nikolla, të na shpëtojë edhe ne!" Lutje të tilla të nxehta dilnin nga thellësitë e zemrave të tyre të dhembshura gjatë gjithë natës.
Të njëjtën natë, Shën Nikolla iu shfaq mbretit në gjumë dhe i thotë:
- Ngrihu, mbret, dhe në këtë orë nxirr nga burgu tre gjeneralët sepse për ta kanë shpifur.
- Kush je ti? - guxoi të pyeste mbreti.
- Jam Nikolla, episkopi i Mirave, më dërgoi i Tërëshenjti.
Të njëjtën natë iu shfaq edhe guvernatorit Avlavi që kishte urdhëruar të burgosnin gjeneralët dhe e urdhëron me rreptësi që ti lironte. Ai, i rrëqethur, pyet:
- Kush je ti?
- Nikolla, shërbëtor i Krishtit, - i përgjigjet.
Pas kësaj ngjarjeje mbreti u fali jetën dhe i ngarkoi me dhurata të shumta që tia dhuronin episkopit mrekullibërës. Të mbushur me mirënjohje të pashprehshme, gjeneralët shkuan te Shenjti dhe u bënë murgj, pasi ua ndanë pasurinë e tyre të varfërve.
Shën Nikolla vazhdon pa u lodhur veprën e tij të pëlqyeshme deri në pleqërinë e thellë. Vëllime të tërë mund të shkruhen me historitë prekëse të jetës dhe të veprimtarisë së Shenjtit kur rronte dhe drejtonte popullin e tij.
Dhe vëllime të panumërt shkruhen që atëherë deri më sot për ndërhyrjet e dobishme të Shenjtit në shtrëngatat e jetës. Detarët e kanë përkrahës dhe tregojnë histori rrëqethëse për mbrojtjen e dukshme të tij në shtrëngatat e mëdha që përballojnë.
Shpesh herë e shikojnë të gjallë midis tyre ti ngushëllojë, të kapë vetë timonin dhe ti sjellë në limane. Për këtë nuk sheh asnjë anije të madhe apo të vogël që të mos ketë ikonën e Shën Nikollës.
Por më shumë arrin në shtrëngatat e zemrës njerëzore dhe sjell paqen e dëshiruar. Ata që përballojnë dramat dhe tragjeditë e jetës dhe kërkojnë ndihmën e tij, e shohin përpara tyre, ndjejnë dorën e tij tu fshijë lotët, u fuqizon shpirtin dhe sytë e tyre lartësohen plot mirënjohje drejt të Tërëshenjtit për ndërhyrjen bamirëse dhe shpëtimtare të Tij. 
Në furtunat e mëdha që kanë ngritur kohët e fundit dallgët e ashpra të besimit të pakët dhe të indiferentizmit kristian, kërcënojnë të tërheqin në thellësinë e zezë të tij gjithë botën. Le të lartësojmë dhe ne, miqtë e mi të dashur, sytë tanë drejt qiellit dhe le të kërkojmë me gjithë zemër nga zotëruesi i furtunave, Shenjti i dashur, që me ndërmjetimet e tij të sjellë paqen e dëshiruar të Shpirtit të Shenjtë në zemrat e njerëzve.
Kisha jonë e kremton kujtimin e tij më 6 dhjetor.

----------


## Albo

Sot Kisha Orthodhokse feston e nderon Shen Nikolla, apo sic njihet ne gjuhen popullore shqiptare, Shen Kolli. Te gjithe ata qe kane emrin Niko, Nikolla, Kolo, Koli, Nikolin, festojne emrin e tyre ne kete dite.

E gezofshi dhe e trashegofshmi emrin e nje prej shenjtoreve me te dashur te Kishes!

Albo

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Sot Kisha Orthodhokse feston e nderon Shen Nikolla, apo sic njihet ne gjuhen popullore shqiptare, Shen Kolli. Te gjithe ata qe kane emrin Niko, Nikolla, Kolo, Koli, Nikolin, festojne emrin e tyre ne kete dite.
> 
> E gezofshi dhe e trashegofshmi emrin e nje prej shenjtoreve me te dashur te Kishes!
> 
> Albo


O Albo sa keq qe shkrimin tend po e lexoj kaq vone...

Te faleminderit vella... :shkelje syri:

----------


## ilia spiro

> O Albo sa keq qe shkrimin tend po e lexoj kaq vone...
> 
> Te faleminderit vella...


Edhe pse nje dite me vonese,..ta gezosh emrin o Niko...

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Edhe pse nje dite me vonese,..ta gezosh emrin o Niko...


Faleminderit shume Ilia.
Ja kalofsh mire...

----------


## Albo

Jeta e Shen Nikolles.

----------


## Archon

Gëzuar të gjithëve ditën e Shën Nikollës,veçanërisht ata që mbajnë emrin e tij.


arbereshi_niko ,gezuar edhe ju,per shume vjet..

----------


## Archon

Ikona "Shën Nikolla dhe skena nga jeta e tij",viti 1812-1813,ruhet në Muzeun "Onufri" të Beratit,autori:Anonim

----------

